
“Data Voids” – when a search results in limited/non-existent/problematic results [pdf] - threatworking
https://datasociety.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Data_Society_Data_Voids_Final_3.pdf
======
threatworking
mentioned here:
[https://utters.io/eric_weinstein&data_void](https://utters.io/eric_weinstein&data_void)

